# pool filter sand



## littlebittyfish (Feb 13, 2011)

I plan on changing the sand substrate in my tanks eventually..I am thinking pool filter sand may be the way to go...
The sand I have now is very fine. I have corys and they enjoy kicking it up all over the place..haha
It is starting to make everything in my tank look "dusty"....The dust is settling on my moss an my other plants.By mid week my tank looks quite antiqued.:tongue:

Does anyone have any brand recommendations?grain sizes?_
Also._..Does anyone know if pool filter sand will be okay for corydoras? 
If you think pool filter sand might not be the way to go do you have any other recommendations? I am sort of on a budget at the moment unfortunately...


----------



## BobR (Mar 28, 2011)

I just bought some pool filter sand to convert my substrate and the tank to planted all at the same time. I like the grain size and color of it. The grain size seems a little larger than play sand. I bought it at Leslie's Pool Supplies for around 9.00 for a 50lb. bag. You and I will need root tabs since the PFS is inert and lacks nutrients. I solved that issue by purchasing Pfertz root tabs. From what I understand, PFS varies by region, so I don't know what you will get in Florida. I am a newbie, so I wouldn't take my advise to the bank, but I do countless hours of research in forums (just ask my wife), so I feel like I am making an education decision based on the look I want and amount of maintenance I am willing to provide.


----------



## BobR (Mar 28, 2011)

At first I was considering Turface Pro League, but the only color I was interested in was Natural, which seems all but impossible to find in my area. I feel like I made a great decision with the PFS, and I can't wait to see the results (next week). I'm converting from blue gravel and artificial plants, so the change will be drastic! Now that I think about it, I probably should get some before and afters!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I use white silica PFS and love it. No mess, no cloudiness or dustiness, easy to keep clean, makes plants and fish colors really pop. And Cories love it too. Any pool supply store for around $10./50 lbs.


----------



## littlebittyfish (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks! has anyone used "Quikrete" pool filter sand or "crystal sand". I believe those are the two my local home depot carry...
I am really looking forward to getting rid of the powdery sand...haha


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I went with Leslies brand also. Cheap, looks great and it was easy to clean.


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

BobR said:


> I just bought some pool filter sand to convert my substrate and the tank to planted all at the same time. I like the grain size and color of it. The grain size seems a little larger than play sand. I bought it at Leslie's Pool Supplies for around 9.00 for a 50lb. bag. You and I will need root tabs since the PFS is inert and lacks nutrients. I solved that issue by purchasing Pfertz root tabs. From what I understand, PFS varies by region, so I don't know what you will get in Florida. I am a newbie, so I wouldn't take my advise to the bank, but I do countless hours of research in forums (just ask my wife), so I feel like I am making an education decision based on the look I want and amount of maintenance I am willing to provide.


Something you should be aware of...I put seachem root tabs in my "high desert earth sand" (very bright white like pool filter sand)...it TURNS THE SAND BLACK. If you don't stir up the sand ever it may stay at the bottom, but once you stir it up theres no turning back and you can see the black on the surface of the sand.
I put one tab in the sand in my 125g and if you look from underneath the tank, almost an entire 1/3 of the tank's sand has turned black.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

littlebittyfish said:


> Thanks! has anyone used "Quikrete" pool filter sand or "crystal sand". I believe those are the two my local home depot carry...
> I am really looking forward to getting rid of the powdery sand...haha


Don't use quickrite. I just did and my tank is cloudy and looks awful! I personally love Estes Aquarium sand. Easy to use and NO cloudiness.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well did you replace the substrate with pool filter sand?

I tried it and after a month I had a lot of mulm, which I had a problem vacuuming up. Added some river sand. After a year top get thick and gunky. I got a 50lb bag for $3 at landscaper co.

Many keep it looking white by removing some and then adding more via a cup or sock.


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

I use Aquaquartz in my tank and all my cories have done great with healthy barbles.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

In addition many here use the black blasting sand with cory's and don't have problems.


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have had pfs in my tank for 9 months now. Stick some root tabs in it and the plants grow great. Its not dusty and if you have mts it won't compact. The only bad thing about is it's impossible to keep looking nice and clean.


----------



## littlebittyfish (Feb 13, 2011)

I recently filled my 55 gallon with petco sand...I seriously had to rinse the stuff for an hour and a half before it even was close to being clean. My yard was flooded! haha.I finally got around to switching my 10 gallon tank over to poolfilter sand this morning..I went with the leslies poolfilter sand.So far I love it!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

jl209 said:


> I have had pfs in my tank for 9 months now. Stick some root tabs in it and the plants grow great. Its not dusty and if you have mts it won't compact. The only bad thing about is it's impossible to keep looking nice and clean.


Yes, it does dirty up over time, as well as occasionally picking up a fine film of algae.

The way I deal with this effectively is to stir it up well with a large plastic 'fork-type' utensil, each time I do a wc - at least I do all the open areas of sand (I do 2 X weekly wcs in my planted discus tank).
Then, once every 4 months or so, siphon out the top layer of your sand (estimated - 10% to 15% or so), and replace this with new sand.

Here's what you can keep it looking like: Pics were taken recently, after the tank had been set up for over 1.5 years, and I removed some and added new sand only twice, at intervals during that time. Takes less than 1/2 hour.

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


----------



## KookScape (Oct 31, 2011)

Just capped my new tank with some PFS and i LOVE it so far... Looks great if you smooth it out!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I have both. And honestly don;t think I would use the pool filter sand again unless I got a tank thats at least 90 gallons. But that might just be the sand available near me.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Eldachleich said:


> I have both. And honestly don;t think I would use the pool filter sand again unless I got a tank thats at least 90 gallons.


Pool filter sand and what is the other?

River sand I didn't have to rinse. Just sifted the bigger particles out. Living in a state that has water shortages at time I don't want to waste water rinsing sand.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

jl209 said:


> I have had pfs in my tank for 9 months now. Stick some root tabs in it and the plants grow great. Its not dusty and if you have mts it won't compact. The only bad thing about is it's impossible to keep looking nice and clean.


Glad to know that I am not the only one who has problems keeping it looking clean. Mine seems to grow algae like it is going out of style for some reason.


----------

